# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Принтер Lexmark E120

## deostroy

Купил с дури принтер Lexmark E120 и теперь большая проблема в заправке картриджа,может кто знает что сотворить с чипом

----------

